# Protección para Parlantes



## DJ-AS (Ago 28, 2007)

Hice ésta protección para parlantes y funciona, pero tengo un pequeño problema.
La protección está puesta a la salida de una etapa de 130w (aproximadamente), y cuando le doy un mínimo de volumen salta la protección.
La etapa funciona de 10 con el parlante a todo trapo, asi que imagino que el problema está en la protección.
Dejo la hoja de datos.

Saludos a todos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 28, 2007)

Sere curioso, mediste la tension de continua a la salida de tu Amp. (Salida parlante y tierra) sin señal


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 29, 2007)

Acabo de medir sin senal y me está tirando 125mv.
Hay 1 cosita que no entiendo del datasheet:
1) Dice que hay que aumentar la tensión de referencia si la potencia es mayor a 80w y la mía es de 130w (en teoría). Cómo calculo eso?


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 29, 2007)

Hice de nuevo la placa acomodando un poquito mejor las cosas y funciona mucho mejor. Antes saltaba la protección con un mínimo de volumen, ahora corta cuando el volumen está mucho más arriba, imagino que a los 80w que dice el diagrama de Plaquetodo.
Pero necesito que corte más arriba, a los 130w más o menos.
¿Cómo hay que calcular la resistencia para que corte más arriba?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2007)

Suelda sobre R1 una resistencia de 10 KOhms y sobre R3 una de 3,9 K Ohms, en este ajuste hay que ir probando.


----------



## DJ-AS (Ago 29, 2007)

Bárbaro, nuevamente muchas gracias por tu tiempo, paciencia y por compartir tus conocimientos.
Saludos y éxitos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 29, 2007)

Exitos a ti y gracias por agradecer ! ! !


----------



## Ivan (Sep 4, 2007)

Proteccion?, no e visto el documento, pero la mejor forma de proteger el parlante, no solo es darle menos potencia de la que se especifica, si no que tambien es extremadamente relevante no someterlo a una menor frecuencia de la que esta echo el parlante, por eso es que existen parlantes para frecuencias medias, altas y bajas.


----------



## gonpa (Dic 28, 2007)

hola fogonazo yo queria usar esa proteccion para el amplificador de 100+100w de luciperro con el ajuste ese andara bien? ahhh y yo calcule R13 Y 14 como dice ahi. la tension del amplificador es de +-45 entonces tendria R13=(45-12)/0.07= 470ohm x 3w, para R14=(45-15)/0.03= 1k x 1w, esta bien?

que es lo que tendria que agregar para q ande correctamente con esa potencia?

muchas gracias!

salu2


----------



## tecnicdeso (Dic 28, 2007)

Hola. He estado siguiendo los mensajes de este post. Es verdad lo que dicen de que la mejor forma de proteger un altavoz no es darle menos potencia. Cada altavoz tiene su frecuencia, y eso es lo que muchas veces la gente no acaba de tener claro. Un tweeter de 10W es fácilmente destruible con apenas un watt. , al igual que un altavoz de 100W rms de graves es destruible con un simple amplificador de 20Watt.

La protección solo debe actuar ante eventuales cargas de contínua en la salida del amplificador, lo que es muy improbable que ocurra, a no ser por una destrucción de los semiconductores finales de la salida. También debe actuar en el caso de la conexión del amplificador, retardando unos 3 o 4 segundos la conexión de los parlantes.

También es posible hacerla actuar mediante un shunt amperimétrico en la entrada de alimentación, de forma que cuando la alimentación sobrepasa X amperios, el shunt provoque un voltaje suficiente para activar un pequeño circuito con relé.

Un protector que dispara en un funcionamiento completamente normal de un amplificador está mal diseñado.

Si quieren dar una visita a este hilo, tienen un sencillo protector a transistores que realicé y funciona perfectamente, creo que hasta unos 150Watts. Utiliza unos diodos 1n4148 y varios transistores standares, con relés.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-2n3055-protector-altavoces-9994/

Espero haber sido de utilidad, y deseando exitos en sus proyectos.

Feliz navidad y prospero 2008


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2007)

Comparto el comentario de "tecnicdeso" y a este solo me cabe agregar que es mas facil dañar un parlante con poca potencia que con mucha, (Sin exagerar, si le aplicamos 1200W a un parlante de televisor seguro se quema)

Un amplificador de baja potencia exigido, comienza a distorsionar y esto manda al parlante una forma de onda recortada y de alta energia que dañara rapidamente al parlante.

Otro dato poco conocido que influye en la destruccion de los parlantes es el factor de amortiguamiento, si este es bajo a la larga las suspensiones del parlante se destrozan.

Un buen parlante en la caja que le corresponde manejado por un buen amplificador aunque sea de mayor potencia que la que soporta el parlante dificilmente se dañe.

Cambio de tema:
El esquema del que se trata el post, me parece demasiado rebuscado e inutilmente complicado, es un esquema de una firma que fabrica kit´s.
Segun la experiencia de los que armaron esta proteccion, salta funcionando todo bien, eso no es muy correcto.
En alguna parte del foro o valla a saber donde, vi una proteccion mucho mas eficaz, con retardo de conexión y deteccion de CC mas sencilla.

La de tecnideso tambien es buena.

gonpa: Dame algo de tiempo para ver de encontrar esta proteccion que comento.


----------



## gonpa (Dic 28, 2007)

la verdad que sorprende la dispocicion y ganas de ayudar de todos en este foro la verdad muy agradecido estoy, gracias por todos los conocimientos que brindan

te espero fogonazo de mientras veo el circuito de tecnideso

salu2


----------



## gonpa (Dic 28, 2007)

hola tecnideso me podrias esplicar como lo podria hacer con un solo rele?

gracias!


----------



## Juan Jose (Dic 28, 2007)

DJ-AS dijo:
			
		

> Hola amigos, he aquí nuevamente.
> Hice ésta protección para parlantes y funciona, pero tengo un pequeño problema.
> La protección está puesta a la salida de una etapa de 130w (aproximadamente), y cuando le doy un mínimo de volumen salta la protección.
> La etapa funciona de 10 con el parlante a todo trapo, asi que imagino que el problema está en la protección.
> ...



Hola djas. Asegurate que la tension de alimentacion es de + 12 - 0 - (-12) vcc bien filtrados ya que este circuito es muy sensible al riple de la fuente. Si lo alimentas con fuente simple ( osea +12 y 0 vcc) salta enseguida.

mañana te subo un esquema similar probado con amplificador de hasta 450 watts.

Es muy importante colocar este tipo de proteccion a la salida del amplificador ya que protege los parlantes de posibles averias en la salida del mismo. Imaginate que cuando una rama de transistores de salida sepone en cortocircuito le van al parlante los vcc de la fuente. Por ejemplo un amplificador de 100 watts le tirara 40 vcc al parlante, pero DE CORRIENTE CONTINUA lo que e asegura que te COCINA literalmente hablando la bobina del mismo.

Sugerencia: armar una para cada canal,porque no es muy comun que se quemen los dos canales al mismo tiempo y asi por lo menos puedes seguir usando un canal sin que te inhabilite el amplificador completo.

Bueno, espero te sirvan mis comentarios y suerte.

Juan Jose.


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 3, 2008)

Hola muchachos!
Espero que sigan dándole duro a la electrónica che.
Bueno, aca despues de pasar la información a un documento y tratar de hacer el PCB en el EAGLE (es el primero pues yo usaba el protel antes que era todo manual, o sea, no tenia el netlisting y habia que pensar un poco donde iban los compo y todo eso) pero bue....

Aca les dejo para que analicen y si quieren armar una protección por temperatura alta en los disipadores y con un retardo de encendio de 5 segundos.

Utiliza como sensores transistores comunes y es muy facilñ de regular.

Yo particularmente tengo instaladas dos placas de estas de las originales (eran de una marca de plaquetas que se vendian aca en argentina y que ya no esta mas) y funcionan bien. 

Les paso ademas los datashets del integrado que utiliza que es un amplificador operacional pero tiene incorporados correcciones por offset y alimentación independiente para cada uno lo que lo hace perfecto para este tipo de protecciones que tiene que ser muy estable en cuanto a la alimentacion y los ruidos.


http://www.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheets_pdf/L/M/7/4/LM747CN.shtml


Bueno, los dejo que la analisen y comentamos .......

saludos y buena suerte

Juan Jose.


----------



## andresssdj (Feb 4, 2008)

hola, en caso de no tener 15 + 15, de cuantos watt debe ser la resistencia para adaptar el voltaje? de unos 5 w esta bien o debe ser mas grande?


----------



## Juan Jose (Feb 4, 2008)

Hola. en caso de no tenert los 15 + 15 los puedes tomar de la alimentaciòn del amplificador intercalando una resistencia que se calcula asì:

*Rama positiva.*
R = (Valimantecion - 15 Vcc) / 0.125 A
PR = (Valimentacion - 15) 2 / R

Por ejemplo, si la alimentación es de 50 Vcc la resistencia sería de 280 ohms y la potencia seria de 5 watts.

*Rama negativa.*
R = (Valimentacion - 15) / 0.025
PR = (Valimentacion - 15) 2 / R

Por ejemplo para 50 Vcc tenemos una resistencia de 1.4 Kohm por 1 watt.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## masqueduro (Mar 16, 2008)

Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
			
		

> perdon por la demora pero estoy compilando la información.
> En un momento los subo: seran dos circuitos.
> 3 protecciones en uno, retardo de encendido + temperatura + corriente continua en una placa
> 6 protecciones en otro: retardo de encendido, temperatura, corriente continua a la salida, defectos en la alimentacion por tension, detector de distorsion alta y deteccion de corriente alta cuanquiera de los cuales corta dos reles: uno a la entrada del amplificador y otro a la salida del mismo.
> ...



Hola Juan José, ¿podrías subir los circuitos que comentas?, observé que subiste uno con retardo y protección por sobretemperatura, pero ¿tienes alguno que proteja también por continua? y si subieses el que comentas con las 6 protecciones sería magnífico.

gracias de antemano
Manolo

Huelva-España


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 16, 2008)

Hola. El circuito que menciono fue publicado en una revista correpondiente a las protecciones de un amplificador que denominaron titan2000 y que en algun momento me sacare las ganas de armar ya que es para mi una estapa de potencia con unas prestaciones increibles, hasta tiene una fuente regulada en la alimentacion de 85 vcc en dos ramas!.
Bueno, el tema es que laproteccion es completa y quise antes de subirlo armarla y probarla personalmente pero debido a mi trabajo la verdad que no pude. Por ello, lo que voy hacer es subirla igual y que cada uno la pruebe y por supuetso la analizamos en conjunto.

Mucha suerte a los que la encaren.

saludos.

Juan Jose.


----------



## Juan Jose (Mar 16, 2008)

Bueno muchachos aca les paso la información. En breve les paso las explicaciones del texto y como según ellos funciona cada una de las protecciones. Son para analizar y adaptar a cada amplificador. No olvidemos que son de una etapa de potencia que cuando trabajo con 2 ohms de impednacia tira unos 800 watts con una distorsion de unos 0.005%.

espero se pueda completar su armado asi discutimos mejoras o buenas noticias!

saludos.

Juan Jose


----------



## sitiotony (Abr 24, 2008)

Juan Jose Galleni dijo:
			
		

> Bueno muchachos aca les paso la información. En breve les paso las explicaciones del texto y como según ellos funciona cada una de las protecciones. Son para analizar y adaptar a cada amplificador. No olvidemos que son de una etapa de potencia que cuando trabajo con 2 ohms de impednacia tira unos 800 watts con una distorsion de unos 0.005%.
> 
> espero se pueda completar su armado asi discutimos mejoras o buenas noticias!
> 
> ...




 Juan Jose pudieras subir nuevamente el circuito de 6 protecciones porque no se ve con claridad .



                                desde ya muchas gracias


sitiotony


----------



## Juan Jose (Abr 24, 2008)

Hola. Aca te paso mas detallada la información.

por ultimo el listado de componentes.
Comentame si lo armas como te fue ya que es bastante elaborado y yo quiero ver si armo el amplificador completo. Tiene como 50 transistores! es un HIFI de 800 w en 4 ohms con una thd menos que el 0.05 %. Hasta tiene regulacion en la fuente de alimentacion.

No se si vale la pena.

Bueno, suerte

Juan Jose.


----------



## sitiotony (May 21, 2008)

gracias  juan jose por por emviar los pdf .
estoy evaluando si lo armo . si decido armarlo te aviso como me fue


----------



## jcs12 (Jul 1, 2008)

hola soy cristian, estoy buscando el pcb de el sistema de proteccion para bafles de plaquetodo, como vi que estaban habalando de este, porque no lo puedo conseguir, las cosas que lleva ya las se todas..... yo tambien tengo 2 etapas de 130w rms, ya queme varios parlantes por eso estoy interesado en este tema si me podrian ayudar con el pcb me seria de gran ayuda.......saludos atte jcs12...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 1, 2008)

jcs12 dijo:
			
		

> .....estoy buscando el pcb de el sistema de proteccion para bafles de plaquetodo.....



Esa protección de plaquetodo no es muy confiable ademas de ser de ajuste engorroso, hay una que publico (Creo) Tecnidenso que es más respetable.


----------



## simplespectro (Sep 4, 2010)

hola muchachos yo arme el circuito y funciona bien la macana es que si le demandas graVes la proteccion se pone un poco *sentimental* lo que hay que hacer es aumentar la resistencia de entrada a 220k y se solyciona el problema R5 y R6 de 2k2 c/u lo malo es que cuando apagas el ampli queda un poco de fuente y no desconecta rapido los bafles y queda un poco de chasquido pero despues funciona muy bien!!saludos!!


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Ene 14, 2011)

Hola gente estaba buscando un protector y encontre este y de nuestra amiga " construyasuvideorockola"

http://construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_protector.php

con el de la rockola tengo algunas dudas aver si me las pueden despejar

Conocen algun remplazo de los transistores ?? C945  y  C913 ?

En el PDF hay una forma de alimentar este circuito que es con un d zener de 12 usando la fuente del mismo ampli. En el caso de querer hacer una fuente nueva de cuantos  Amp. miliamp. estariamos hablando?? solo para los reles ?

Gracias


----------



## integradin (Ene 16, 2011)

Del C945 creo q era el BC548.
Correccion el otro transistor es el C9013 no C913

Con el tema del consumo no te conviene hacer una fuente nueva para alimentar ese circuito que por lo que se ve no va a comsumir nada te recomiendo que uses la fuente del amp con el zener como se ve en el pdf

Suerte


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Feb 2, 2011)

te comento integradim que no es que vaya a hacer una fuente especial para el protector, es que ya tengo una fuente de 12v para alimenta un vumetro, por eso la fuente aparte.

Igual hice una lectura mas especifica y me di cuenta que no recomiendan una fuente aparte ya que tambien se lo usa como un sistema de mutting o retardo de ensendido para evitar el "BOPP" de los parlantes.

En fin tengo que poner un zener (12V/1W) y una resistencia de polarizacion no aparece el valor de la misma y no se como hacer ese calculo.

Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Nicko_2310 (Feb 3, 2011)

Bueno leyendo mas encontre la formula y la dejo para el que quiera utilizar el circuito

La resistencia es de 272 Ω / 3W 

Y donde saco esos valores este loco??

Segun Unicrom

RS=(Ve - Vz) / 1.1 * Imax

Ve= Tension de entrada minimo si varia (en mi caso 42)
Vz= Tension del zener 
Imax = Corriente max de carga

Rs = 42-12 / 1.1 * 0.1
Rs = 272

Y para la potencia:
P = I2 x R
P = 0.12 x 272 Ω
P =  2.72 (aprox 3 watts) 

Espero que le sirva a alquien


----------



## German Volpe (Mar 8, 2011)

Nicko al final armaste ese circuito? si es asi usaste reemplazos de los transistores?ç
saludos


----------



## jol45 (Ago 26, 2011)

Hola

           Me dirijo al foro en busca de opiniones en relacion a proteger los parlantes en el parlante (independiente del Amplificador) y sin alimentacion electrica de ningun tipo, solo la alimentacion de audio al parlante,
          Mi experiencia en sistemas de audio actual es poca, debido a eso me dirijo a el foro.

         Es un circuito pasivo, no tiene Transistores ni nada que se le paresca y no requiere de fuente de poder.
         La sñal de audio se rectifica con un puente rectificador, el diodo zener (30 Vz) hace que el
resto del circuito se energize pasado los 30 Volt, luego se alimenta un Rele (12 Volt en la Bobina)con una resistencia de 100 ohms para limitar la corriente, el diodo zener 12 Vz proteje la bobina del rele y el condensador cumple una doble accion, primero impide que el rele actúe ante un peack de voltaje momentaneo, y de igual manera que no se abra de inmediato al bajar el voltaje, Por otra parte el rele posee 2 contactos, uno normalmente cerrado para desconectar el parlante y el otro normalmente abierto al operar el rele realimenta el audio que rectificado por el diodo y limitada su corriente enclava el rele y no lo suelta hasta que el voltaje baje notoriamente.
        Este circuito desconectara los parlantes a los 100 Wats de potencia en parlantes de 8Ω y los volvera a conectar a los 20 Wats aproximadamente.
        El circuito lo probe en el simulador en mi PC, me gustaria conocer los comentarios de ustedes antes de llevarlo a la realidad, y determinar los valores exactos para lograr un buen funcionamiento, ya que pueden haber detalles que dañen los parlantes y o al Amplificador, o simplemente no funcione debido a mi poco conocimiento del los sistemas de audio en alta potencia.

                Desde ya muy agradecido


----------



## slitaz (Ago 26, 2011)

El mensaje de su tema, proyecta un noticia mala y otra buena.

Primero vamos con la mala:

La experiencia sin conocimiento de las nociones basicas de electronica, si que es una falta grave . . . .



			
				jol45 dijo:
			
		

> . . . un puente rectificador, el diodo zener (30 Vz) . . . un Rele (12 Volt en la Bobina)con una resistencia de 100 ohms . . . el diodo zener 12 Vz . . . y el condensador cumple una doble accion . . .





			
				jol45 dijo:
			
		

> . . . Este circuito desconectara los parlantes a los 100 Wats de potencia en parlantes de 8Ω y los volvera a conectar a los 20 Wats . . . .



 . . . porque en los anteriores parrafos, queda expresado que no sabes ni siquiera sumar caidas de voltajes hno: hno: hno:. Los 100W que propones no son suficiente para activarlo.

Pero no todo es oregano, la noticia buena:



			
				jol45 dijo:
			
		

> . . . a proteger los parlantes en el parlante (independiente del Amplificador) . . .





			
				jol45 dijo:
			
		

> . . . Es un circuito pasivo, no tiene Transistores ni nada que se le paresca y no requiere de fuente de poder . . .



Ese sistema de proteccion se puede realizar incluso sin relay, solamente empleando ¡¡¡ fusibles !!!. Para llevarlo a cabo tendra que calcular la corriente del fusible, con base en la potencia y carga del amplificador.


----------



## jol45 (Ago 31, 2011)

Al Sr. Slatz  quiero decirle que: “Mi experiencia en sistemas de audio actual es poca” no significa en absoluto que no tenga conocimiento en Electrónica. Y analizare el circuito para su conocimiento.

100 Watt (RMS) de potencia sobre una carga de 8 Ohms de impedancia Significa que: se aplica sobre el parlante un voltaje de 28.28 Volt RMS los cuales al ser rectificados por un puente de diodos entrega  40 Volt Peack , El diodo Zener  de 30 Volt Zener  permite pasar corriente solamente si el voltaje es mayor  que 30 volt, por tanto el resto del circuito funcionara solo si se pasa el voltaje del diodo Zener,  El rele de bobina 12 Volt actuara cuando el voltaje sea de Aproximadamente 9 Volt por tanto el parlante se protegerá cuando la el voltaje sea de 40 Volts,  ósea una potencia entregada de 100 Watt  aproximadamente..

Por otra parte, no quiero usar fusibles porque al funcionar como protección se queman y hay que reemplazarlos lo cual demora un tiempo, (y además no siempre se tienen a mano, e induce a poner cualquier cosa para reemplazarlo). En cambio con el rele y el circuito indicado, un exceso de potencia solo interrumpirá el funcionamiento del parlante hasta que se baje un poco el nivel del volumen.

Mi duda esta en, si se puede desconectar los parlantes a un amplificador trabajando en alta potencia sin dañar el amplificador, ya que antiguamente si se dañaban (Amplificadores a válvulas, y los primeros transistorizados)

Sr. Slatz,  por sus comentarios me queda claro que no conoce en absoluto el funcionamiento de los diodos Zener , cosa que sabe cualquier electrónico sabe.

Sr. Slatz, como persona mayor, le recomiendo que tenga mucho cuidado antes de calificar el conocimiento de alguna persona.

             Atte.

                           JOL45


----------



## slitaz (Ago 31, 2011)

Pero si usted tiene fé y piensa que ese circuito puede funcionar, entonces armelo y verifique que no funcionara; no espere que otra persona lo haga por usted.



			
				jol45 dijo:
			
		

> . . . El rele de bobina 12 Volt actuara cuando el voltaje sea de Aproximadamente 9 Volt . . .



De nuevo con inconsistencias, y eso que no indique las fallas de su circuito al no tener en cuenta la corriente del sistema.



			
				jol45 dijo:
			
		

> . . . Sr. Slatz,  por sus comentarios me queda claro que no conoce en absoluto el funcionamiento de los diodos Zener . . .



La verdad es que yo utilizaria un integrado diseñado para proteccion de audio, y no perderia el tiempo en zeners y relés.


----------



## zaiz (Ago 31, 2011)

jol45 dijo:
			
		

> * Es un circuito pasivo*, no tiene Transistores ni nada que se le paresca y no requiere de fuente de poder.
> La sñal de audio se rectifica con un puente rectificador, el diodo zener (30 Vz) hace que el
> resto del circuito se energize pasado los 30 Volt,



El circuito *no *es pasivo.

saludos.


----------



## FBustos (Ago 31, 2011)

El puente de diodos debe ser del tipo "rapido", si pasan unos pocos mA de mas por el diodo zener, se quema y caput el sistema,  ademas que no se como responde un diodo zener trabajando en un rango 20hz-20khz. El relé puede probocar picos de tension entre conexion y desconexion que dañen el parlante y/o el amplificador e incluso el mismo relé a la larga.

para proteger un parlante puedes probar con ampolletas en serie (mas facil de cambiar pero implica abrir la caja/parlante) o sino hacer un circuito transistorisado.
esa es mi opinion, saludos !!


----------



## jol45 (Sep 2, 2011)

Agradezco la amable respuesta de los Sr. Zaiz  y  FBustos,

Llame al circuito como pasivo pensando en que no requiere energización especial, pero si, NO es pasivo ya que tiene elementos activos tales como diodos y otros.
De lo que si me es muy interesante el comentario de que se pueden dañar los parlantes ó el amplificador por la desconexión del sistema, deberé buscar algún sistema para suprimir los trancientes por la desconexión, y ante la duda de que si los Zener trabajan a una mayor frecuencia lo investigare. Pero como primera medida agregare un filtro después del puente de diodos para que la corriente se parezca lo mas posible a una corriente continua.

Encuentro muy interesante la posibilidad de poner ampolletas en serie, pero un análisis a priori me hace pensar que se perderá potencia que se disipara en las ampolletas. Pero lo probare. Pensando que el filamento en frío tiene una menor resistencia que en caliente.

 Sr Slatz  pruebe de energizar un rele, con una fuente de voltaje variable, y le aseguro que se activará antes de que el voltaje llegue al valor nominal de la bobina, con un 10 ó  15 % menos la se pegaran los contactos.

        Saludos
                             JOL45


----------



## BKAR (Sep 4, 2011)

el tema dice: proteccion a parlentes...
y les pregunto qeu cuidados debo darle a mi parlante ya sea se ampli o un stereo, o algo qeu yo quiera implementar....
me refiero:
mucho volumen...como q se distorciona??
esta bien al someterlo a ultrasonidos?? cual es su limite?
solo trabaja a frecuencias audibles??
...y porque mi parlante y el microfono no se llevan bien?
algo básico nomas gracias...


----------



## pinocho (Ene 30, 2012)

jol45 dijo:
			
		

> Hola
> 
> Me dirijo al foro en busca de opiniones en relacion a proteger los parlantes en el parlante (independiente del Amplificador) y sin alimentacion electrica de ningun tipo, solo la alimentacion de audio al parlante,
> Mi experiencia en sistemas de audio actual es poca, debido a eso me dirijo a el foro.
> ...


OLA  ese diseño nunca lo vi me párese interesante ... una protección para parlantes contra DC 
hay circuitos que protegen   con triac     que consiste en proteger los  parlantes ...bueno por lo que  veo tu diagrama solo se  activara si  hay un  fluido de  corriente (cuando hay un corto)  en los  puentes diodos el cual   la resistencia de  100R  reducirá la corriente para  el  rele y el  zener para proteger  la bobina del   rele bueno saludos


----------



## SERGIOD (Feb 6, 2012)

Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola. Aca te paso mas detallada la información.
> 
> por ultimo el listado de componentes.
> Comentame si lo armas como te fue ya que es bastante elaborado y yo quiero ver si armo el amplificador completo. Tiene como 50 transistores! es un HIFI de 800 w en 4 ohms con una thd menos que el 0.05 %. Hasta tiene regulacion en la fuente de alimentacion.
> ...



Gracias por el link 
PD: Que número y a que año corresponde ese articulo de la revista ELEKTOR


----------



## simplespectro (Ene 5, 2013)

Primero para una amplificador así pone un softstart en la fuente como este:

http://electronics-diy.com/soft-start-for-power-supply.php 

Y luego para proteger los bafles del ampli usa este mira :

http://www.connexelectronic.com/documents/Speaker_Protection_Circuit.pdf 

Espero sirva mi aporte! Aqui te dejo otro :

http://www.elkatek.com.tr/pdf/urunler/kitler/k4700.pdf 

En todo caso aqui te dejo otro de yapa:

http://sound.whsites.net/project33.htm

Sigo encontrando mas datos los dejo:

http://free-circuitdiagrams.blogspot.com.ar/2011/05/speaker-protection-circuit-with-dc.html


----------



## DavidFelipe (Abr 2, 2015)

Buenas noches puede que esto no encaje del todo aquí pero trata de amplificadores... Os comento, recién he hecho un amplificador de aproximadamente 180W, todo bien, implemente protección contra DC a las salidas, un buen pre etc, la cuestión es que también implementé una protección de temperatura y control de ventilador basado en un par de operacionales en modo comparador + TMP35, el caso es que funciona maravillosamente pero quisiera saber como puedo mantener "apagado" el amplificador, ya que este al alcanzar la temp de alarma desconecta v+ y v- pero pronto se recupera los vuelve a conectar y la idea es que quede apagado, ¡alguna idea? Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2015)

Dispará el relé con un scr 

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/81/Triac_Quad_I_like_SCR.JPG


----------



## DavidFelipe (Abr 2, 2015)

Gracias DOSMETROS, lo implemente y no funciona, usé un 2n2222 y el pnp 2n3906, en una posición enciende el relé inmediatamente, en la otra jamás lo enciende, adicionalmente, lo estoy conectando donde antes habia un solo 2n2222, es decir el rele lo accionaba un TR npn


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 2, 2015)

Tenemos que adivinar el circuito ?


----------



## DavidFelipe (Abr 2, 2015)

Bueno pues es un simple rele activado por transistor, no pensé que fuera necesario, en todo caso aqui va el esquema


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 2, 2015)

DavidFelipe dijo:
			
		

> Gracias DOSMETROS, lo implemente y no funciona, usé un 2n2222 y el pnp 2n3906, en una posición enciende el relé inmediatamente, en la otra jamás lo enciende, adicionalmente, lo estoy conectando donde antes habia un solo 2n2222, es decir el rele lo accionaba un TR npn


El *SCR* es un componente electrónico!!!! Podés armarlo con transistores (el esquema de Dosmetros es un esquema conceptual de un SCR real), pero hay que calcularlo y polarizarlo correctamente y no poner dos transistores al boleo esperando que de casualidad funcione .


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 2, 2015)

DavidFelipe dijo:
			
		

> Bueno pues es un simple rele activado por transistor, no pensé que fuera necesario, en todo caso aqui va el esquema



La idea es "enclavarlo eléctricamente" después de detectada la anomalía, es decir, como bien te sugirió Dosmetros (empleando un SCR más un pulsador NC adecuadamente dispuesto), o bien, empleando algún relé con otro juego de contactos auxiliares (aparte de los de desconexión) y un pulsador NC dispuesto correctamente en el circuito para resetear la situación al estado "normal". En este último caso, podés seguir empleando el transistor actual. En ambos casos, pueden ser necesarias (cuanto mucho) una resistencia más.

La solución del SCR + pulsador NC es más simple y económica, si el relé es simple inversor.

Saludos


----------



## DavidFelipe (Abr 2, 2015)

Gracias por sus respuestas, estuve buscando información pero no encontré casi, Dr Zoidberg pordrías indicarme cómo calcularlo? tengo construido uno con el par de transistores.

Bueno ya pude hacerlo almenos en simulación  adjunto la imagen por si a alguien puede servirle, gracias a todos los que respondieron


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2015)

Un ejemplo de reemplazo dle tiristor BR303 que se utilzaba en las fuentes siemens de los TV TALENT


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 3, 2015)

Distinguido Pandacba, gracias por la simulación, creo que éste circuitito clase A que publiqué es un "diamante en bruto " que admite mejoras. Diegojm ( sin desacreditar al resto del foro y con el máximo respeto ) tu que has hecho tantos clase a ¿ que opinas ?
 Reitero mi agradecimiento y recibid un cordial saludo.


----------



## pandacba (Abr 3, 2015)

es mucho mas simple no hace falta SCr ni nada deberias utilzar un relay de dos secciones, una sección la utilzas para enclavar el relay, y via un botón reseteas este debe ser normalmente cerrado


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2015)

Tampoco hace falta el botón de reset , lo apaga y lo vuelve a encender


----------



## DavidFelipe (Abr 4, 2015)

Bueno la solución de pandacba me parece interesante, de todas formas implementé el circuito que dejé en la pág anterior y tiene un problema, cuando conecto la alimentación se dispara inmediatamente, osea desconecta la alimentación (vaya estupidez) pero si conecto el circuito y luego conecto el scr (un retardo de 1 seg masomenos) funciona normal, creo que esto debe ser culpa de los transistores (2222 y 3906).

Y DOSMETROS, pensé en eso de apagar y encender, es como la mas simple jaja, aunque puse un pequeño switch para retardar la conexión del scr por el problema que os comento


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Abr 4, 2015)

Gracias @diegomj1973 y al resto del foro por sus amables respuestas.


----------

